# Stronglight Mygal Chainsets



## dave r (17 Aug 2010)

What do you people think of this chainset http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CSSTMYG...d-chainset---165-mm---silver-chainrings---48t
My main concern is the availability of the bb, the Mygal one is a 107mm JIS taper and is currently out of stock. There doesn't seem to be a shortage of 107mm JIS taper bb's on the internet, I've sent them an E-Mail asking if I am restricted to the Mygal one or can I use others, but will they continue to be available?


----------



## BigSteev (18 Aug 2010)

Bargain. And as a 107mm JIS taper is a 'standard' size and you can source a BB, I see no reason not to go for it.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2010)

BigSteev said:


> Bargain. And as a 107mm JIS taper is a 'standard' size and you can source a BB, I see no reason not to go for it.



Thanks, that was what I was thinking, they've replied to my E-Mail saying its a standard BB so it definitely looks like its a bargain.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2010)

I've now ordered one, plus a shimano bb and tool.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2010)

Chainset and bb arrived this morning, ordered about 11:30 Thursday night, well done to On One and Chain Reaction Cycles. I've fitted my spare 46 tooth chain ring and put it away till I've got the other stuff I need.


----------



## earth (19 Oct 2010)

I put one of these on my fixie. It seems ok but I keep worrying I might not have tightened the crank arm bolts tight enough. Can anyone suggest how tight they should be, i.e newton meters?


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2010)

earth said:


> I put one of these on my fixie. It seems ok but I keep worrying I might not have tightened the crank arm bolts tight enough. Can anyone suggest how tight they should be, i.e newton meters?



I just tightened them down as tight as they would go, then after a couple of rides tightened them down again and then checked them about a week later.


----------



## Gav2000 (20 Oct 2010)

earth said:


> I put one of these on my fixie. It seems ok but I keep worrying I might not have tightened the crank arm bolts tight enough. Can anyone suggest how tight they should be, i.e newton meters?



The figures I've seen for crank bolts are 30-40Nm, I set my torque wrench to 35. My bolts always seem tight but not so tight you can't remove them so I'm happy with the 35Nm setting.

Gav.


----------

